# Wish Me Luck!



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

So day after tomorrow I am giving Effexor XR a go (please no horror stories, I've read them all and they make me totally miserable and paranoid!!). I've been putting it off for about a year cause I've been so scared of it but I've been taking Lexapro now for about 5 months and I can't take enough of it to help the anxiety without awful side effects so we're hoping this one might be the one. Fingers crossed. Just wanted some good luck vibes sent my way. I've not had any luck with anti deps yet (this one's about number 7 or 8).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hoping this one works for you.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Best of luck! I tried Effexor and while it did not help my IBS-D it did help me feel generally better. More energy and a better outlook on life. I was also more social and my wife said I was a better husband. The only problems I had were sweating and photo-sensitivity so stay out of the sun.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay not sure when side effects generally kick in but so far so good. I took my 4th pill this morning. I'm a teeny bit hyped up during the day but only slightly (heart rate is up a tiny bit) and I think I might be a teeny bit C (which is sort of okay for a change but I hope it doesn't get too bad). Other than that nothing. Not a thing. I can even sleep at night! So fingers crossed this is as bad as it gets this time round for me (although I'm thinking if there's weight gain it'll sneak up on me later).Thanks for the well wishes Kathleen and Pooman thanks for the experience you had, gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## msreader (May 3, 2007)

Screamer said:


> Okay not sure when side effects generally kick in but so far so good. I took my 4th pill this morning. I'm a teeny bit hyped up during the day but only slightly (heart rate is up a tiny bit) and I think I might be a teeny bit C (which is sort of okay for a change but I hope it doesn't get too bad). Other than that nothing. Not a thing. I can even sleep at night! So fingers crossed this is as bad as it gets this time round for me (although I'm thinking if there's weight gain it'll sneak up on me later).Thanks for the well wishes Kathleen and Pooman thanks for the experience you had, gives me a bit of hope.


How are you doing with the Effexor, Screamer? My doc prescribed it for me this morning and I'm hopeful...he also prescribed remeron to go with it...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

msreader said:


> How are you doing with the Effexor, Screamer? My doc prescribed it for me this morning and I'm hopeful...he also prescribed remeron to go with it...


Thanks for the well wishes everyone! So far so good. After 2 weeks on it I was still feeling anxious so he's bumped up the dose to 225mg and I have a review in a month. It gives me a really rumbly gassy belly at night before bed but other than that no side effects except really mild C (I generally go every day though) and that's not constant. I haven't had D since I started them and I'm starting to feel a little less anxious and depressed which is great. He said I need to give it another full month before deciding if I need to up the dosage or not though as it can take that long to kick in at this level. Good luck msreader! I hope it works for you too! I've gone through so many anti deps trying to find one that doesn't give me killer side effects. I was really scared of this one, turns out for no reason!Oh the only other thing was a bit of a headache (not a bad one, just annoying) and a little bit of nausea when I first started it and again when I bumped it up but it only went for about 2 or 3 days and was quite mild too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Darling - don't be scared - they are so ideosyncratic - nobody but nobody is on what I'm on - people look at me with raised eyebrows when I tell 'em what I'm on (I'm talking about medicos and other peeps with depression) - but suits me fine - except I'm rather on the biggie side.You just give them a whirl - and remember to give them at least 6/8 weeks - you might get lucky and see the beneficial effects straight away - let us know how you go on.Sue xxx


----------

